# It`s Friday



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this at the moment just to tease George
















*Zeno Explorer ZN-001, ETA2824-2, 25 Jewel, Automatic Movement*

























Will probably change to something else before going to work this afternoon


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Technos manual wind 17 jeweled incabloc, with a rose gold plated 31 mm case that has been around the block but, still looks noble.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Seiko 6309-8120 Automatic on a 20mm Mesh
















Mike


----------



## davec (Dec 25, 2004)

Really nice watches gents.

I'll be wearing my Pulsar solar diver.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Really like that Pulsar Diver davec







Love that chunky bezel!

RLT15 on green nato for me today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Rlt 19 carbon


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Some very nice watches this morning.

I'm in two minds about this Seiko chrono 7016-5011, but it looks OK on a Hirsch Liberty strap...


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

This for me today.

Poljot International Nights of St.Petersburg.










Regards,

Nick


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry Mac, still the Citizen for me....it's become a "beater"...










Cheers

Paul


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Mido Commander, ETA 2834, hacking, lume blackening slightly, so likely early 90s. Nice little watch. Has taken a few styling cues from a more famous Swiss brand







Terrible pic, was taken on wrist a few minutes ago with a crappy old digital cam.










I started off the day with an OM on a black leather strap, but my lass has borrowed that as she forgot to put a watch on this morning. I am hoping it will be too heavy for her to want to wear again


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Poljot Shturmanskie Chronograph; Yuri Gagarin Edition. 25 jewels, Cal. 31681


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I jest!!!























I'm really wearing this:-










I actually bought this off Roy when he supplied Broadarrow


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Same as last Friday, (and indeed, all week since) Seiko 7002-7000 150m diver


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Sorry Mac, still the Citizen for me....it's become a "beater"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Paul I want you to stare at this watch and imagine its swinging.....










You`re very feeling relaxed,









Your eyes are becoming heavy,









Your feeling sleepy,









Now listen ( ok read) carefully....

Your bored of that Citizen Divers watch









You want to sell it to a very nice forum member









Now when I wake you up you will feel very content and happy and will imediately send me a PM and offer me the Watch
















* WAKE UP PAUL AND SELL ME THAT WATCH NOW YOU BUGGER!!!!!*


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

This new Zeno for today and the entire weekend.. (yes, the case design is almost the same as the widely known "Czech Air Force Longines" from the 30ies )


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive allways liked that Zeno, shame about the script and plane, I allmost bought the white faced version, got the RLT17 instead


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wearing this at the moment just to tease George
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I did not know you better, I would think you were trying to offload that onto me Mac!!









Till you do, I'll be wearing this:


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

This one today..










Not normally a fan of bracelets, and integrated ones are unheard of!









This is very nice though.. I sort of being won over









Have a good BH weekend Gents

Richard


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I almost bought the white (Auto) version of this Zeno too. But then I spot this "UNITAS" version and I was lost







And the best of all, I was lucky enough to win the bidding war at very low price! I can't tell you the price, because I don't want to cause a heart attack to someone









I hope, one day I will own the old Longines and this new Zeno and I will be able to compare them side by side.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ive allways liked that Zeno, shame about the script and plane, I allmost bought the white faced version, got the RLT17 instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Jason that jet logo looks totally out of place on a vintage style watch, Zeno don`t use it on all their watches including my Explorer also I think its horizontal script is much better then the curved style











ESL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing this at the moment just to tease George
> ...


Not a chance






























Actually I`ve gone with the `17` myself this morning


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Got my big Glycine Lagunare on today - huge watch but very comfortable on a 24mm rhino strap


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Some nice watches on for this hot summers day! I see lots of RLT17s so maybe they have become the summer watch of choice???









Im wearing my mid 1990's Oris 7460 SS rectangular case with moonphase on an original Oris croc band as its just come back from being serviced and is looking lovely and keeping great time. Sorry no pic as ive no camera handy and no webspace atm.

Rich offered to host some pix for me but really I need to be grown up and sort my own pix out, so can anyone recomend a place for pix hosting or even just webhosting at resonable rates?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Jon,

I use Image Shack for hosting my pictures and its absolutly free. Easy to use site too, but you'll need to reduce your picture size first. Easiest way is to use MS Paint in Windows. Here's the link:-

http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> ... can anyone recomend a place for pix hosting or even just webhosting at resonable rates?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget that Roy will give you free web space at http://www.wrist-watch.info/.









Just ask him..then start uploading your images with the FTP client of your choice. You also get a free email account


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Used Imageshack and im a do-it-now kinda guy and that was the first response... so im wearnig:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> Odklizec
> 
> This new Zeno for today and the entire weekend.. (yes, the case design is almost the same as the widely known "Czech Air Force Longines" from the 30ies )


As is this version


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

This one today:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Rlt 19 carbon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart that Jason









Are you making them to order Roy?

My new IWC today. Yes I know it's quartz, but it's an IWC!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

MrC
















It sounds like you need to justify its a quartz?







Just because of its make does not make it any better or worse than any other watch,IMO.

Anyway its not fully quartz is it?
















Chill out an enjoy your quartz


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry lads, way down market today









I love it


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Mesh ?









D.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow nice Luminox David. Looks super on the bracelet too. Is that one of Roy's mesh bracelets?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont think it is Hakim









Those watches are 22mm


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> My new IWC today. Yes I know it's quartz, but it's an IWC!


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

hakim said:


> Wow nice Luminox David. Looks super on the bracelet too. Is that one of Roy's mesh bracelets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Hakim, no its not one of Roy's, had it a while rarely use it, originally bought for use on an Italian market Seiko chrono, tried it on the Luminox, still none too sure









David.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It'd have to be a black strap for me with this watch!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

*Stealth watch?*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Were do I get one of those then


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can sell you one.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

How much







I hope they dont use tritium


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roy! You told me the RLT 99 "Stealthwatch" was a limited edition of 1 piece when you sold it me... now youre doing Homages.... tut!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Actually it should probably be an RLT0....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I had one of those for a while...

Put it down somewhere


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I had one of those for a while...
> 
> Put it down somewhere
> 
> ...


I think I've just found it Jase,


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

The dial isn't very easy to read...









Mike


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Since it is now also Friday here. (Please note the background.)









This was my very first "Skeleton" . Bought from a street vendor in the 80's. Also the only watch that I have that has ever been commented on by strangers.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stealth watch reminds me of one of my dads jokes.

Whats the time dad

dad looking at his right wrist "a hair past a freckle son"

Not the funniest of men my dad!!!

Love the Rolex Mr X









some nice stuff today. I've been working so you need no clues.

Just thinking of changing it for something else now, might dig the 69 out.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> MrC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that.

Just I got the 'its quartz!' quip from a few.

I'm allowed to change my mind right?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > MrC
> ...


Of course Paul.









What would you change it for?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > AlexR said:
> ...


'Cos in past I remember sounding anti-qtz.

Never been totally against-honest. I'm a gadget man.

Hence my new one arriving soon is quartz


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I quite like quartz Paul, I have a couple of G10/98's after all.









It seems that NASA loves them too.









But then, NASA has more gadgets and higher goals than all us watch anoraks.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I quite like quartz Paul, I have a couple of G10/98's after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

Only gang that beats me, as far as my family think.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like quartz Paul, I have a couple of G10/98's after all.
> ...


Take no notice Paul, NASA is most noble.









I can't see any harm in trying to mirror its goals.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Seems a bad idea to buy battery quartz these days when there are so many Kinetics and solars about.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It's no big deal. I often wait until a few of mine have got flat batteries and then replace them all in one go. Usually seems to happen at 1, 2 or 3 year intervals.

Modern quartz watches might live off a single battery for 5 or even 10 years


----------

